# Wie erstelle ich Eisberge?



## Fleck06 (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten Eisberge, wie den bei IceAge 2 erstelle?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Wie werden wohl Trick-/ Animationsfilme erstellt? Wohl hauptsächlich erstmal mit Version Papier 1.0
und Stift RC 2.0. Sinn dieses Satzes: Schnapp Dir o.g. Utensilien und zeichne drauf los; 
die Zeichnung kannst Du dann einscannen und in Photoshop kolorieren.


----------



## Fleck06 (11. Mai 2006)

Ja das stimmt schon, aber einen Eisberg kann man doch gut ohne Handarbeit realisieren... Bei solchen Figuren naturlich nur mit großer Mühe...

Naja egal: Kannst du mir denn sagen, wie ich am besten einen Eisberg wie bei http://www.iceage2.de/ mache? (wenn die Animation ganz geladen ist: Der Eisberg ganz im Hintergrund)


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Mai 2006)

Wenn du ein Grafiktablett hättest wäre das von Vorteil.

Ansonsten:

Eine weisse Fläche malen die den gewünschten Umrissen entspricht.
Verschiedenen Blauabstufungen für die Details(Schatten, Risse) nehmen und dabei auch mit dem Airbrushmodus arbeiten.

Verwischen etc. das braucht seine Zeit.


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Mai 2006)

Also die in Iceage sind mit einem 3d Programm gemacht worden aber du mußt ja nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen und solltest es erst mal so probieren wie meine Vorredner.

Viele Grüße


----------

